# First board cut slingshot? And bands?



## Dane Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello! I had a quick question? Im thinking about making my first slingshot. but im not sure what to buy?

slingshot template: first off im looking for a basic slingshot template that is ideal for beginners I don't know if I should make one with a wider fork? does it even matter? I don't have any experience shooting so I don't want a fork break would a wide fork prevent less fork breaks? any links to templates would be great!

Bands: what type of band would u recommend for a beginner? I don't want anything that I cant pull back, but I do want a good powerful band! I would prefer the band tubeing. and also what form of attachment would u recommend, to connect the the bands to the frame?

wood type? any woods out there that are less likely to split? I have heard a lot of people use multi plex plywood but I went to my local Home Depot and they didn't have any, where can u buy it? any other wood recommendations would be greatly apretiated!!!!! Thank You!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1) go to the templates section and have a look what catches your eye

2)go a bit wide if your just beginning or not sure. over time you'll figure your skill out.

3)if you prefer tubing, go to a big 5 store or similar and but the red tapered tubes by trumark, the RRT ones.attach by tieing them with a rubber band . (unless your familiar with the hole in the fork tip to attach with the "ball-in" method)

4)there no such wording as "multiplex" in america, thats theatres, in america its called "plywood". go to a michaels craft store and buy yourself some plywood there, its all birch plywood- its good. you can always make it thicker by glueing two pieces together.

any slingshot template can be sized by making it smaller or bigger when you print it out. dont be afraid to make it more comfortable to hold. you will build many before you get an idea of what you like. slingshots is all about personal preference.

have a look here, it may help- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19316-beginner-slingshot-builders-kit/


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Dane! Welcome to the Forum!

Have a real good explore around the Forum site... Here's that Templates section Imperial spoke of.. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/

Don't forget, at the top on the Home page, the Vendors... people who make and sell slingshots, bands & tubes, pouches, ammo, and you know their wares are good as they all shoot as well.

Never be afraid to ask Questions and be prepared to read up on a fair bit... You'll enjoy yourself here!! :banana:


----------



## Dane Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

I understand what your saying about the ball in tube method but is that safe? I have heard it can be very dangerous?


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Dane Robinson said:


> I understand what your saying about the ball in tube method but is that safe? I have heard it can be very dangerous?


Just make sure that you wash the end of the tube & the ball in something like isopropyl alcohol, and while still wet [acts like a lubricant] force a largish ball bearing into the tube and let alone to dry properly before firing. Check on it every now and again, but it should be ok. Cleanliness is the trick to keeping them in!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Some great answers to your questions already. One option would be to get yourself a bamboo cutting board. Very strong. Or a high density plastic cutting board. Pretty much Indestructible.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow Californian&#8230;.are you near a Woodcraft Supply? They carry multiplex as well as all other woods, cheers, LBH2


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

The baby dragon by Hrawk was my first, highly recommend it man. As for bands theraband gold, pouch leather good old steer leather will do


----------

